# اخيرا وصل كود aci318-2011 بالوحدات metric



## hassananas (2 يناير 2012)

ACI 318M-11 Metric Edition

الرابط:

http://filecloud.io/uqldw0x8

لاتنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## WAMI XXX (2 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
الف شكر


----------



## moaad1978 (2 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (2 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## الطويل زايد (2 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## anass81 (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

كما العادة , سباق أستاذ حسان , سوف يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع وفك التثبيت عن القديم

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (2 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng1989 (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yellow_sea (3 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله الفردوس الأعلى بسم الله ماشاء الله نسختين أخر حلاوة كل شي تمام التمام لقد راجعت النسختين سطر بسطر وكله 10/10


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (3 يناير 2012)

تحياتي
قبل كل شيء "" جزاك الله كل خير  ""
لقد سبقت ووفيت ولبيت طلباتنا فشكرا جزيلا لك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

طلب اخير """ PCA Notes """


----------



## الغريب2007 (3 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً
 وبارك فى مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## hanyronaldo (3 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## spy_vip91 (3 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر يا اخى العزيز و ربنا يجعلو فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## awabtaha (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله لك
وغفر الله لك
واعتقك


----------



## nazar eng (3 يناير 2012)

حياك الله على هالمشاركه .... وترتيبك للروابط جدا راقي .... وان شاء الله دوام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## nazar eng (3 يناير 2012)

نسيت اسال .... هل هذه الروابط هي لنفس الموضوع اقصد روابط لاكثر من موقع رفع لضمان التنزيل الامن في حال عدم عمل احد الروابط ؟؟؟ وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## saalaam (4 يناير 2012)

تحياتي وتشكراتي لك ​


----------



## السيدمحمدمحمدياقوت (4 يناير 2012)

_جزاكم اللة خيرا وبارك فيكم واتم على الجميع نعمة الايمان والصحة_


----------



## أبوالفيصل. (4 يناير 2012)

مشكور،، بارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكن لدي اسئلة انا لما دورت على ال (OverLap) بين دولز الاعمدة المزروعة في الاساس و حديد الاعمدة فوق الاساس لم اجد الصيغة المشهورة 40 في قطر القضيب لحديد التسليح المستخدم ارجو ممن يقرأ المشاركة افادتي باعطائي و ارشادي الى الفقرة و رقمها الذي يوضح هذا الشأن في الكود و شكراً


----------



## سرجون78 (4 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالقادر صالح (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## AranZagros (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله بألف خير


----------



## freemanghassan (4 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## khalat (5 يناير 2012)

jazaka allah


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (6 يناير 2012)

احسنتم بارك الله بك وسهل لك امورك


----------



## الطويل زايد (6 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## abdelbaky (7 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (7 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## wabdali (7 يناير 2012)

ممنون جدا و بارك الله في جهودك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shaher1 (8 يناير 2012)

جزيت خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس الدوله (8 يناير 2012)

Thanks


----------



## أبو السيوف (10 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك شكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## krypton (10 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك بيك مهندس حسان


----------



## magdyamdb (10 يناير 2012)

thank you my dear brother. May the Almighty God bless you.


----------



## ST.ENG (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جويعد (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## اب العالم (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن سيف (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هيثم محمد على (12 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nannouta (12 يناير 2012)

السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة الله.......هل يوجد باللغة الفرنسية ام هو متوفر بالانجليزي فقط...لاننا ندرس بالفرنسي....ارجو المساعدة اذا كان توجد نسخة من الكود ارساله لنا...وشكرا لكم​


----------



## ميدو مرزوق (12 يناير 2012)

​*"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...*
*وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*​


----------



## نبيل جدوع (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أخ hassananas 
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الف الف الف خير وبركة وحتى فضلكم في نشر الكود الامريكي يعم ويزيد عند رب العالمين سأقوم بتوزيعه على كافة الاصدقاء ذو الاختصاص ليتضاعف اجركم عند واحد أحد بأذنه تعالى
اكرر لكم شكري وتقديري وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## دلير سليمان (12 يناير 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك*_


----------



## علي المجمعي (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الحانوني (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خضر سالم (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الحميد الضاوى (14 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.شبل ديالى (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jak88 (14 يناير 2012)

thanx


----------



## abdmaw (14 يناير 2012)

مشكور
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## zzaghal (17 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ArSam (17 يناير 2012)

جوزيت خيرا واطعمت طيرا وزوجت حورا


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بروا حامد (18 يناير 2012)

God bless you


----------



## parasismic (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## mnmysara (18 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
الف شكر*​


:75:


----------



## موسي الكردي (19 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mzyousif (19 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
انت دائما سباق في الخير


----------



## azad68 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_karkor (19 يناير 2012)

shokraaan


----------



## أبوعبدو (21 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## اوغاريت (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
و شكرا على المساهمة الرائعة


----------



## abu_nazar (22 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
الف شكر*​


----------



## عبدالقادر صالح (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالقادر صالح (22 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ELKAISAR (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرآ وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## qazz1977 (22 يناير 2012)

يسلموا على المجهوود الرائع والمميز


----------



## صلاح المهندس (23 يناير 2012)

يعطيك الف عافية وتسلم


----------



## حامد الجمال (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## صهيب علي (25 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jawaher-eng (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير استاذ حسان 
​


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## BMW_LOVE (27 يناير 2012)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## مروه طارق (27 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## al batsh (28 يناير 2012)

thank you for ever


----------



## anass81 (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع

جزاك الله خيرا م. حسان


----------



## mustafa20099 (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الجفري (29 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## احمد اسماعيل عباس (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحب الله كثيرا (4 مارس 2012)

حصة كبيرة
بارك الله لك


----------



## kazali016 (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
وبارك فيك


----------



## محمد عبدالرضا (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحب الله كثيرا (5 مارس 2012)

احسنتم بارك الله بك وسهل لك امورك


----------



## الغريب2007 (5 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## heno9 (5 مارس 2012)

بارك الله في عمرك


----------



## civil love (5 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.noor78 (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير.........


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*
*وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## البعيد القريب (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jamalmo (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس حسان


----------



## KHALED EL-HAGRY (10 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله حيرا 

عمل رااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## alialbasri (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وضوح ولااروع للنسخ شكرا جزيلا


----------



## haval2005 (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس اليمن الجديد (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## akram74 (9 أغسطس 2012)

Thank you


----------



## mdsayed (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## صبري غريب (11 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيكم يا رب


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## engsasa (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكولكن الروابط صلاحيتها انتهت ياريت بعد اذن حضرتك ترفعها تانى.


----------



## eng_sabba7 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

civilea-m11 - Download - 4shared
civilea-11 - Download - 4shared


----------



## aradinie (24 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا *eng_sabba7*


----------



## amgad171 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zeeko (24 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع اخى الحبيب​


----------



## طارق سامي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف ألف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير *eng_sabba7*


----------



## gorgoniser (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود ، و لكن الروابط لا تعمل ، لكن وجدت هذا الرابط civilea-aci-code2011 - Download - 4shared


----------



## Engineer86 (1 يوليو 2013)

لا يوجد اي رابط يعمل!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ارجو المساعدة


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng:Ali Sayed (3 يوليو 2013)

معلش يا باشمهندس الروابط مش شغالة ممكن حضرتك ترفعهم تانى ويا ريت يكون فيهم روابط 4shared


----------



## eng.sabr (3 يوليو 2013)

اخوانى عزيز انا من عراق اريد حسابات فحص combined method for ultrasonic and hummer test​


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## anass81 (4 يوليو 2013)

تم اضافة رابط جديد الى المشاركة الأولى

download - filecloud.io


----------



## عمار يوسف صالح (4 يوليو 2013)

شكراً على جهودك
جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## مكتب الفيض (11 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## مكتب الفيض (11 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بجهودكم . متميزون دوما انشاء الله..... كل عام وانتم بخير.....


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (11 أغسطس 2013)

رابط على 4SHARED 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Mcz2EAoV/ACI_318M_11.html


----------



## هاني علي 26 (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## aymnengineer (12 أغسطس 2013)

الرابط لايعمل واخواني اتاكدوا من عمل الرابط قبل ارسال الشكر


----------



## anass81 (12 أغسطس 2013)

aymnengineer قال:


> الرابط لايعمل واخواني اتاكدوا من عمل الرابط قبل ارسال الشكر



الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد وقد تأكدت منه مرةً ثانيه 
ماهي المشكله التي ظهرت لديك ?


----------



## zarzour 911 (31 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمد النواري (31 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وغفر ذنبك وبارك فى عمرك


----------



## amafhh (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aalsaffar (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## kimy (22 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.4shared.com/get/Mcz2EAoV/ACI_318M_11.html


----------



## thewizard0 (7 نوفمبر 2014)

رابط أخر للملف وضعه أحد الأخوه هنا في المنتدى
http://www.mediafire.com/download/o0pbfpj83xitn3l/ACI+318M_11.pdf


----------



## Eng. Firas (7 نوفمبر 2014)

[h=3]File Download Blocked[/h]The file you attempted to download has been previously claimed by a copyright holder through a valid DMCA request and cannot be downloaded.
Still have questions, or think we've made a mistake? Please contact support for further assistance.


----------

